# Request for car service history translation in dutch abbreviations



## irmantunas2

Hi,
I have a new car from Holland and a service history, which is unfortunately in Dutch abbreviations. Can some native speaker help me to understand what they mean (some of them I was able to translate myself). I would be very grateful. So the list is:

Diagn.Eind.Cont - N.v.t. - Uitvoeren
Bodem / onderzijde Diversen tegen obstakel ger.
APK zndr beurt - N.v.t. - Uitvoeren
Voorruit voorruitbr,steenslag
Ruitenspr.bijv. - N.v.t. - Uitvoeren
Ruit voorruitbr,steenslag
Airco vulling - N.v.t. - Vervangen
Remvloeistof - Versleten - Vervangen
Brst hoofdfilte - Versleten - Vervangen
Luchtfilter - Versleten - Vervangen
R.schijf+blok.V - Versleten - Vervangen
Remblok. Achter - Versleten - Vervangen
Ruitenw.blad V - Versleten - Vervangen
Paravan - Vervuild - Reinigen
Band buiten - Lek - Repareren


----------



## eno2

N.v.t = not applicable = niet van toepassing

So you can forget about 4 of them.


----------



## bibibiben

I must say that some of them are quite unusual abbreviations. My try:

Diagn.Eind.Cont = diagnose (na) eindcontrole(?)
Tegen obstakel ger. = Tegen obstakel gereden
APK zndr beurt = algemene periodieke keuring zonder beurt
Voorruitbr., steenslag = voorruitbreuk (veroorzaakt door) steenslag
Ruitenspr.bijv. = Ruitensproeiervloeistof bijvullen
Brst hoofdfilte = Barst (in) hoofdfilter(?)
R.schijf+blok V = remschijf + remblok (aan de) voorkant(?)
Ruitenw.blad V = ruitenwisserblad (aan de) voorkant(?)


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> quite unusual abbreviations.



It's just a scandalous gibberish.

About remvloeistof the manual is exceptionally explicit: 'versleten'. Olie is afgewerkt.


----------



## irmantunas2

Thanks guys for helping me to understand.

There are two words left now (one of them is not an abbreviation, but I cannot find translation of it):

1. Remblok.
2. Paravan


----------



## eno2

1 brake pads ( we say remblokjes)
2 rainwater collector (under the windscreen, connected to the windshield wipers).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> brake pads ( we say remblokjes)


Bij auto's spreek je van _remblokken_, bij fietsen van _remblokjes_.


----------

